# 86 nissan micra



## cavakilla (Dec 31, 2010)

i picked one of these up today... someone sold it to me as junk... i am a nissan geek and i had never heard of these... did they even sell them in the US? i think i am going to make it a DD are parts redily available?

TIA for any help! Tom


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Doesn't look like they were sold here: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Nissan_micra

Will be hard to find parts for, likely involving incredibly expensive international shipping and month-long customs waits even for minor stuff. Probably why it was sold to you as junk in the first place.


----------



## cavakilla (Dec 31, 2010)

sounds like parts will be hard to come by... oh well still a rare car in US, LOL

would be cool to see one of the supercharged/turbocharged models


----------

